# Salz/Zucker im Futter



## Ramsay1985 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

 ich habe heute gehört das es sehr gut sein soll Zucker und Salz unter das futter zu mischen.
 Warum ist das so? Wer weiß Warum, und wenn ja wie viel salz/zucker soll man untermischen


----------



## Carsten_ (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Naja Salz und auch Zucker sind wichtige Stoffe im Körper eines Lebewesen und letztlich auch noch lecker, letzteres soll vermutlich dazu führen davon auch genug aufzunehmen.

Salz ist ja bekanntermaßen auch geschmackverstärkend #6

Soweit meine Theorie


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Salz ,,soll "die Fresslust stimulieren ,es verstärkt Geruch und Geschmack.
Salz verändert solange es arbeitet die Dichte vom Wasser,
Rotaugen und Brassen stehen angeblich drauf.

Im Winter kann der Anteil an Salz auf bis zu 100 g pro Kilo betragen.

Zucker kann bis zu 10% zugegeben werden,für Fische die es süß mögen.
Brassen, Güstern usw..
Die Angaben sind für Selbstmischer also ACHTUNG:

Viele Fertigmischungen sind sind schon von Haus aus Salzig , süß abgestimmt also vorsicht mit der Zugabe ,weniger ist oft mehr.

Meiner Meinung nach sind verschiedene Gewürze besser geeignet um die Fische zum Fressen zu animieren.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Ich weiß zwar dass Fische einen anderen Geschmackssinn haben, halte es beim Angelfutter aber wie bei meinem Futter: Wo Salz da auch Zucker und das quasi immer. Beide sind Geschmacksverstärkend und für Fische, die selten Salz oder Zucker in entsprechenden Konzentrationen bekommen, m.M.n. auch ein besonderes Leckerchen und somit Lockstoff.
Zudem nehmen Salz und Zucker Aromen gut auf (vergleiche div. Gewürz-salze bzw. Vanillezucker) und verteilen aufgrund ihrer Löslichkeit (vor allem Salz) gut im Wasser. Deshalb lasse ich mein Futter nach Möglichkeit auch ne Weile ziehen bevor es zum Einsatz kommt.

Wobei ich Salz als wichtiger denn Zucker erachte. Zucker wirkt zudem als Kleber und kann bei zu hoher Dosieruzng das Futter verkleben, zumindest in seiner Lösefähigkeit einschränken, also Vorsicht damit.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Zucker benütze ich gar keinen, weil der, wie schon von grubenreiner beschrieben, die Eigenschaften vom Futter verändern kann. Dafür kommt dann Sweetener, im Anmischwasser gelöst, zum Einsatz, wenn es süß werden soll.

Zum Salz wurde ja schon so gut wie alles gesagt. Ich vermute die Wirkung von Salz darin, dass es den Wasserhaushalt im Fisch positiv beeinflusst und deswegen so gerne genommen wird.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Aber auf keinen Fall zuviel Salz verwenden, sonst verdursten die fische


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Gib doch mal "salz futter " bei Gockel ein. Da findest Du eine PDF-Datei von M. Schloegl und M. Zammataro ( Salz vs Zucker) die sich hier leider nicht verlinken lässt.
Da dozieren die beiden Profis über das Thema. 

|wavey:


----------



## Ramsay1985 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/berichte/berichte/m+m_05_2009.pdf

^^ den meinst du sicher


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



Ramsay1985 schrieb:


> http://www.michaelschloegl.de/berichte/berichte/m+m_05_2009.pdf
> ^^ den meinst du sicher



Genau !  #6
Aber wenn ick den verlinke kommt, wie bei Dir jetzt, *NOT FOUND *dabei raus. #c


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Und jetzt glaubt ihr das man Rückschlüsse daraus 
ziehen kann? |supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und jetzt glaubt ihr das man Rückschlüsse daraus
> ziehen kann? |supergri



die suchen auch Zammataro und Schlögl vermutlich heute noch...


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Jipp, wer sucht da nicht nach dem heiligen Gral ?
Ich habe viele Jahre mit verschiedenen Mischungen experimentiert ,nur Rückschlüsse konnte man nie ziehen:q

Deshalb fische ich eine Grundmischung die nicht von vorn herein mit Salz,Zucker ,Gewürzen u.a. versaut ist.
Jeder Tag ist anders und so kann ich mich auf meinen Instinkt|uhoh:
verlassen und es individuell anpassen  oder auch versauen wenn es nicht gepasst hat.:vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jipp, wer sucht da nicht nach dem heiligen Gral ?


ja, stimmt schon, wobei ich denke, der heilige gral ist ja eben meist selten nur ein faktor, also in dem fall futter, bzw. nur eine zutat.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja, stimmt schon, wobei ich denke, der heilige gral ist ja eben meist selten nur ein faktor, also in dem fall futter, bzw. nur eine zutat.



Und die ist jeden Tag eine andere:q


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Deshalb fische ich eine Grundmischung die nicht von vorn herein mit Salz,Zucker ,Gewürzen u.a. versaut ist.




Dürfte schwer werden, so eine Grundmischung zu finden|kopfkrat.
Paniermehl enthält Salz, Keks-, Biskuitmehl Zucker.

Bleibt außer Getreidemehlen, Ölsaaten- bzw. Nussmehlen und Fischmehlen kaum noch was.


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und die ist jeden Tag eine andere:q


logo...|supergri

ich bin da sehr pragmatisch geworden, paniermehl, hanfmehl, ein paar krabbler und ein wenig rotaugenzeug von van den eynde, sollte damit nix/extrem wenig gehen kommt halt noch ´ne prise x21 rein.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Hast ja zu 100% Recht zu mit dem was du sagst , sicher gibst du dem Grundmix schon einen Anteil an Salz und Zucker mit.

Aber es geht ja hier um die EXTRAPORTION .

Und da lassen sich m.e nach keine Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen.

Edit : Die meisten Brassenfutter z.b. sind schon von sich aus Salzig ,süß


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

als Selbstmischer ,auf 3Liter Trockenmasse eine Prise Salz Zucker überhaupt nicht der lockt im Sommer u.U. nur die Wespen an und klebt unangenehm an den Händen ,zum süßen einen Esslöffel voll Zückli in heißem Wasser aufgelöst ans Anmachwasser.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Bin auch der Selbstmischer und durch die Zutaten ist mein Futter eh leicht salzig in Richtung süß.
Ist jedenfalls Mein Eindruck :q
 Salz bringt mir nicht mehr Fisch,hab ich an verschiedenen Gewässern, zu verschieden Jahreszeiten ausprobiert  und extra Zucker .........
ne die versuche erspare ich mir aufgrund der schon vorhandenen (süßen) Grundzutaten.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Salz/Zucker im Futter*

Wenn man die Geschmacksrichtungen nach menschlichem Ermessen einteilt, dann hat "scharf" vor allen anderen eh die Nase vorne. Wer jemals Mischungen á la Robin Red gekostet hat, der weiß, was ich meine. Meine Mischungen sind seit mehr als einiger Zeit in dieser Richtung. Einzige Ausnahme ist meshed bread und dann mit Brotflocke gefischt. Da kommt außer Weißbrot nichts anderes dran.

Sonst mache ich da keinen Aufwand mehr Grundfutter ist auf fischiger Basis mit einer Tendenz zu scharfen Zutaten - und es funktioniert sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------

